# Burgess bandsaw.



## RogerP (18 May 2015)

I have a constant need to cut brass, sheet and bar, in smallish sizes got fed up doing it by arm power. At a local car-boot I saw a very old original Burgess BBS20 MKI 3 wheeler in excellent condition. We settled on a tenner.

This is the machine on which the ubiquitous B&D of the 1970/80's was based - except B&D changed everything that mattered and made in a nightmare machine. (Even the Burgess went downhill with their later models).

This Burgess has 450 watt motor, steel wheels with thick rubber inserted tyres, proper accurate HSS guides with multiple adjustments, just a single speed giving about 350 fpm which is only just a little higher than the ideal for my purpose. It's also all metal construction - no plastics. A small but tough machine with a very wide table.

Fitted a new blade from Ian (Tuffsaws) and it slices the brass like butter. No blade breakages, the blade runs true, has never thrown off and it's very quiet offload. Just goes to prove 3 wheelers can be good when properly made.


----------



## blackrodd (18 May 2015)

I have the dreaded B&D 339 bandsaw and was using it today to cut shaped front and side's on side table
Still cuts OK, good for small jobs, and my Dad gave it to me years ago, so I keep it.
Regards Rodders


----------



## AndyT (18 May 2015)

Humph!  

I just paid more than that to eliminate some of the plastic on my (later) one!

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/burgess-bk3-bandsaw-repair-t89267.html


----------



## RogerP (19 May 2015)

Yes Andy I saw your posting - very interesting. Mine has V ordinary pulleys and belt not the toothed type like yours. Seems to work just fine so I don't know why they changed to what must be a more expensive system.


----------

